# Getting my first handgun



## Skynet (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey there everyone. I reside in the state of Maryland. I was wondering how the process works for getting a concealed permit for a handgun. I have never been arrested or charged with any crime, did four years in the military (if that helps), and pretty much have a clean and spotless record. I hope they are as lenient as PA.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Stop in at any hand gun retailer and ask. They will have all the information you require. They will refer you to the appropriate governing agency for licensing.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, Maryland is not a shall issue state. It is extremely difficult to get a carry permit.


----------

